# Pedal scooter project



## ratdaddy (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool old project no fork .60.00 shipped


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 3, 2011)

That thing is really cool. You don't happen to know what the fork would look like do you?


----------



## ratdaddy (Jan 3, 2011)

yea it has a long stem like a bike only longer.i thought i had a fork but havent seen it in awhile


----------



## ratdaddy (Jan 3, 2011)

i did find the handlebars


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2011)

Let me know if you find the fork. I'd love to have that thing in my store.


----------

